# PH pen



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

Hi All, I will be setting up a new tank soon I want to measure the ph drop when using Co2 in my water.

What PH pens do you use ?? As the price range is from £20 up £50 or more I was wondering what one??? 

Cost is not a problem within reason  But if the cheaper ones do the job. Well why spend more than you need too

This seems to be a good one ???
http://thermometer.co.uk/ph-meters-and-ph-testers/982-ph-pal-plus-ph-tester.html

Or this one

http://thermometer.co.uk/ph-meters-...-ph-meter-with-interchangeable-electrode.html

Any feedback will be great  Thank you in advance


----------



## alto (16 Dec 2015)

in case you missed this discussion


ETI may be fine but Hanna been doing these sorts of hobby level pens for a very long time


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Dec 2015)

alto said:


> in case you missed this discussion
> 
> 
> ETI may be fine but Hanna been doing these sorts of hobby level pens for a very long time


Thank You


----------



## zozo (16 Dec 2015)

I have such a Kedida ph pen.. Was pretty expensive i remeber and has good reviews.  Actualy must say it reads accurate, the only thing is it is so darn slow for whatever reason, you might fall asleep during the process. It auto shuts off ofetenly before the reading stabalized. I wouldn't buy 'm again.. Never use it because it's so darn slow..
Like in this review video  Great little meter he says and after 1.35 minutes it's still not done dropping before the video ends, he calls it a moment.. Realy?? 
 




alto said:


> Hanna been doing these sorts of hobby level pens for a very long time


This i only can confirm with  got an over 10 year old Hanna HI981401N still manufactured today.. Not a pen but still working like a charme with the same probe it came with when i bought it.


----------



## EnderUK (17 Dec 2015)

The 8000 is a BNC which means you can get replacement probes for 10-15 quid quite easily.


----------



## darren636 (17 Dec 2015)

Hanna all the way.
But there's some fakes out there.


----------



## zozo (17 Dec 2015)

EnderUK said:


> The 8000 is a BNC which means you can get replacement probes for 10-15 quid quite easily.


Yup even cheaper..  I payed € 7,72,- for a BNC and it's refillable, it comes with a refill solution and sirynge. The non refillables need to be replaced when filling gets bad.
http://www.banggood.com/PH-Electrod...quarium-PH-Control-Meter-Sensor-p-912723.html

Using it since june this year on the Milwaukee and works perfectly..  The cable is somewhat short and that's the only minus. Even if you have to replace them 5 times a year you still urn money. But that's just kidding, cause it already works great for half a year now in my case.


----------

